# Morning Drink?



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah, no worse than drinking a lot of alcohol...


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

tyb525 said:


> Yeah, no worse than drinking a lot of alcohol...


 Lost family members from it . One fighting now his son .


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I used to drink a pot of strong, black coffee every day. Now just one mug, sometimes two. 

If I have more than one fire call in the night, I might drink 3 or 4. Once or twice a year I am out all night on a call and have a 5 hour energy. I Imagine it aint good for you, though.


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

TimelessQuality said:


> Was talking to a couple nephews that just started college this fall.. They said for cramming all night, they have 'redbull coffee'
> 
> I asked if they mixed coffee with redbull, and the said no, you brew it with redbull instead of water


Doesn't sound like it would taste ll that good. I'd start to worry if they started adding crushed nodoze to the grounds as well. 

Most morning I have my giant cup of coffee. There was a time when I'd have 4 double engery drinks and then go to work but I can't do that anymore.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Bloody Mary Jane.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Mt. Dew, R.C. Cola, Mello-Yello, or Barq's. Can't stand many hot drinks and the ones I do like I'm too lazy to make in the morning.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

I used to have my espresso in the morning, a Rockstar or other energy drink around lunch, and another later on that evening. Now anymore caffeine than my green tea leaves me feeling dazed and cloudy headed like I just woke up. Cutting down on it all has made it more effective in small doses and doesn't have the negative effects anymore, just need to make sure I don't start increasing again.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Don't like coffee. Never have. Don't really care for hot drinks either.

Used to drink iced tea with 8 packets of sugar. Now I just drink it unsweetened...

And lots of water.


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

Breakfast of champions .


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

I don't need to be flying around the jobsite...or in a crawlspace.


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

*Proper Water*

Up to six weeks ago I had 1/2 of a caffeine-free coffee every morning, no less than 8 cokes, fruit juices and about 3,000 calories a day. Six weeks ago my blood sugar was 200 after fasting and I knew I had to do something, or lose something, so I have not had one coffee, soft drink, nor one piece of bread nor pastry for the past six weeks.

The results from stopping all foods with added sugar is amazing. My blood sugar now averages less than 100. I've been 5' 7" and 190 pounds for the past 30 years and I lost 15 pounds in 6 weeks. The strangest thing is I never craved a coffee, soft drink, nor breads. Although, my diet is not strict and I can eat all the same foods I used to eat before, but I really don't have the cravings so why go out of my way to eat unhealthy food. 

My blood pressure use to average about 180/70 in the morning and now it is only 130/70 and during the daytime it drops to 120/70 which is 100% normal. 

Two years ago, my doctor wanted me to take medication for diabetes and high blood pressure. I'm glad I didn't listen to my doctor.

There were periods when I felt I had to have a coffee because I was tired, but I switched to caffeine-free coffee several years ago and I think it helped me to get away from the addiction.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Eaglei said:


> Breakfast of champions .


Cocaine would be cheaper and less addictive!!


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I've been drinking coffee since I was 3-4 years old. Yeah, I know, uncaring and abusive parents.

The last thing I want when I wake up is something cold. I drink coffee all day, every day. 

Doesn't seem to bother me a bit...


----------

